# COD Black Ops



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Just got home with the new game. This game is awsome!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My buddy got it I haven't had a chance to play it


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i should get it pretty soon u on x box or ps3?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My kids' friend just got it. I probably won't see them for the balance of the weekend. They think it's great....on the X-360


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

xbox 360 for me


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

that suxx i got ps3


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Me to


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Anyone use that new controller system for the xbox360? Looks really cool.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

me too...figured I'd see how some folks like it on ps3 before I buy it...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

gonaa pick up a copy of cod black ops for the ps3 in a few minutes, let you guys no how it is


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah..it looks pretty awesome from the trailers..ill prolly pick it up this weekend...AND if you guys wanna add me on x-box 360 my gamertag is akbar4650


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep i got it !!! Lvl 30 now  o0timboslice0o is my gamertag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jealous!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I got it on xbox beat it in one day. In my eyes it's the best one so far.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

i have cod blackops on xbox 360... i'm new to gameing( only have an xbox for a week now)... but i love playing online.. i get killed more then i kill but i ain;t never had so much fun dieing..


----------



## hondarider78 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have it for ps3 it is the best one so far one thing that I don't like is the multiplayer is not that adjustable like it was in mw2


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

online play is good i just wish i was better lol


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i still have mw2 on ps3 send me a request badon1300


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

poporunner50 said:


> Ok I got it on xbox beat it in one day. In my eyes it's the best one so far.


My 13-year-old wants to know what difficulty level you're at when you did that.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

just picked it up hit me up guys my gamertag is lilbigtonka


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well haha on the 9th i beat it on recurit but ive beat it on hardened in 3 days. working on veteran.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I think i am the only one in any of my offroad forums that has this for PC. I belong to a gaming clan though. I have already prestiged as well. Anybody else got it for PC?


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone ever play Battlefield Bad Company 2?


----------

